# Культурный раздел > Графика > Фотографии форумчан >  Оцените фото

## JAHolper

Тема для форумчан, не увлекающихся фотографией, но случайно или специально запечатлевших довольно не плохие кадры.
Делитесь понравившимися вам фотографиями для того чтобы их все оценили.

----------

